# 72g FLUVAL Profile 1000 Planted Tank



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Set this up about a month ago, but I didn't want to post it up until the plants filled in a bit. Still not sure about the placement and selection of the plants, but I'll leave it for now and see how it looks in a few weeks. 

This tank has no CO2 or fancy fertilizers, I like to keep it simple. 

Plants:
- Java Fern
- Jungle vals
- Sunset hygro
- Bolbitis

Fish:
- Giant Danios x6
- Dwarf Neon Rainbows x2
- Breeding pair of Blue Angels
- Bristlenose plecos x3 albino, x1 regular
- Breeding pair White Dwarf Balloon Parrots


Pics to come in the next few days. Maybe I'll throw in a few pics of the angel fry and pleco fry that hatched a few days ago


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Blue Angels


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Dwarf Rainbow




Both of my male bristlenose


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Can't forget about my angelfish fry. They're almost a month old now, and if you look closely you may be able to see their dorsal and anal fins starting to fill in.

3 weeks ago:


April 19


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

any update on the angel fry?


----------

